# Beamshots: Four Wolf-Eyes and Lumens Factory 12V, 13V lamps on 150A cells



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 3, 2007)

Which D36 lamp delivers the most throw? That's easy: the Lumens Factory EO-13. But with a current draw of 2.2 amps, it's best paired with the longest cells, cells that can deliver 2000 to 2400 mAh: 168A, 600P, 18650.

But what if you want throw in a shorter body? Which 3-cell D36 throws the farthest on 150A, 300P, or 18500 cells without sucking the life out of these cells in less than 30 minutes?

Until recently, the answer was simple: the Wolf Eyes D36-12V. It has a distinct two-stage beam: a punchy core surrounded by a broad (if artifacty) corona.

But this week, Lumens Factory began delivering samples of the EO-13's kid brother, the HO-13. Rated 400 lumens at 1.4 amps, it's closely matched to the Wolf-Eyes 12V. Wolf Eyes doesn't actually state the 12V's output on rechargeables, but it's somewhat higher than the 300 lumens for which it's rated on primary cells.

In keeping with the Lumens Factory design philosophy, the HO-13 has a throwy beam that no one would confuse for a flood. So how well does it throw on 150A cells for which it was designed? Let's see.

These beam shots were taken from 3 meters (10 feet). 

*Wolf-Eyes D36-13V (1.7A):
*






The Wolf Eyes 13V lamp delivers a smooth, even flood. It doesn't directly compete with the other three contenders, but I'm including it here as a point of reference. Some people (including me) would gladly sacrifice throw for a broad, even beam that's useful at short distances.
*
Wolf-Eyes D36-12V (1.5A):*






The 12V Wolf Eyes retains much of the width of its 13V stablemate while funneling a bright (if irregular) cylinder of lumens down the middle. The beam is almost too throwy for short distances. It's also the ugliest beam of the lot, full of rings and irregularities.

*Lumens Factory HO-13 (1.4A): **WITH CORRECTED CAPTION*






Hmmm. The HO-13 has a more even beam than the Wolf Eyes 12V. To my eyes, this makes it better suited for close-up work. But I don't think it throws quite as far.

*Lumens Factory EO-13 (2.2A): WITH CORRECTED CAPTION
*





No contest. The EO-13 is in a class all its own for throw and overall output. And that's with midsize cells. (Not that I recommend this.)

Conclusion: At 300 to 400 lumens and 1.4 to 1.7 amps, the two Wolf Eyes lamps and the Lumens Factory HO-13 run as a close pack. The Wolf Eyes 12V wins for throw; the Wolf Eye 13V wins for brightness; the HO-13 wins (by a hair) for low current draw. Though anticipated as a derated EO-13, I think it's better thought of as a cross between the two Wolf Eyes.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots: Lumens Factory 380 vs. 400-lumen lamps*

The HO-13 (400 lumens) is so close in output to the EO-9 (a D26 lamp) that some might well wonder, "Is it even worth going to a 3-cell body? What am I giving up if I use the EO-9 and power it with two honkin' 168A cells? Let's see.

*Lumens Factory EO-9 (D26, "380 lumens," 2.0 amps), 2x168A cells: (CORRECTED CAPTION)*







Not a bad showng. We find the artifact-free, high-color-temperature beam for which Lumens Factory is known. But what happened to the duct tape in the corners of the target?

*Lumens Factory HO-13 (D36, "400 lumens," 1.4A), 3x150A cells: (CORRECTED CAPTION)*






Ah, there they are. No doubt about it: The 13V D36 lamp throws a bit better and delivers more lumens far from the center.


----------



## DUQ (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the beam shots Paul. I really need to get an HO-13!!!


----------



## Glen C (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Paul, another very informative post. In the second post, top picture, should that be labelled EO-9?


----------



## mdocod (Feb 4, 2007)

i think you might have the labels on the picts mixed up...


the one labeled the HO-13 appears to be brighter than the EO-13... (i think you have the 2 switched)...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 4, 2007)

Excellent job Paul!

Thanks.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 4, 2007)

mdocod said:


> i think you might have the labels on the picts mixed up...
> 
> 
> the one labeled the HO-13 appears to be brighter than the EO-13... (i think you have the 2 switched)...


Thanks for pointing out my posting error. I meant to compare the EO-9 380-lumen D26 on two 168A cells with the HO-13 D36 400-lumen on three 150A cells. I chose these two configurations because they are similar in rating and body length. It appears I mislabeled the EO-13 and HO-13 in my oroginal post. I even mislabeled the 9V lamp as HO-9. I'll go back to my filenames to confirm. Hang in there; I'm checking it out. (OK, I've relabeled and reposted the three mislabeled pics.)


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 4, 2007)

double post deleted. Why does CPF say "The server is busy now; try again later" only to successfully post the message? I hate that...


----------



## BUZ (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice beamshots paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## cat (Oct 14, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The Wolf Eyes 13V lamp delivers a smooth, even flood. It doesn't directly compete with the other three contenders, but I'm including it here as a point of reference. Some people (including me) would gladly sacrifice throw for a broad, even beam that's useful at short distances.



That's what I want, and I'm looking at the M-300 vs the new Storm/etc, and as far as I know (and given what the Wolf Eyes description says about distance - 1000' for the M-300 and it's "380" lumens and 300' for the "570" lumens Storm/etc), the M-300 would be better. ...?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 14, 2007)

From the beamshots I've seen, the M-300 delivers even more of the M90-13V's bright, white goodness. The beam is definitely wider, without appearing to be less bright. And the M-300 should be easier to hold (less tiring).

I don't know about the Storm; sorry.

I briefly owned a FiveMega that would probably surpass the M-300: The Stinger 3x168A mod with an axial lamp and glass lens. It delivered the brightest, widest wall of light of any light I've owned. However, the bipin lamp would flicker in and out, and I eventually sold it "as is," giving up on bipins.


----------



## cat (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Paul. I think I want one of the Mag hot-ups, and I've have done it by now if they looked more "normal" - or at least like a normal Maglite,  ...but the M-300 is a neat, straightforward package. The Storm, yes, I'd love to see a comparison of beamshots of the Storm/Thunder LED lights and the M-300. I've just been reading through one of the Thunder/Storm threads again, but the basis is like a commitment to LED lights, the comparisons are only vs other LEDs.


----------

